# No Carb snacks idears plz..



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

On the carb cycling and im after some idears, at the mo its:

Boiled eggs

Nuts

Peanut butter

whey shake and water lol

plzzz help as im sick eating the above 

cheers


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mince, chicken, turkey, sugar free jelly and squirty cream lol


----------



## Enlighten (Jun 25, 2012)

Cottage cheese and Rivita's good stuff!

Variety of different nuts

Almond Buttter

Quark

Cous Cous is low in carbs

Grilled Chicken - So many different marinades to go with

Many different fishes - I like a variety so Salmon, Tuna, Mackeral is easy to have

Unlimited number of Veg - Especially the green kind!


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

babybel cheeses

£1 for 6 at the moment at Tescos

6 = ~300cal half protein half fat


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Babybel sounds like a winner lol..

I cant stand quark or cottage cheese, i just want to vomit eating it 

I have meals set out that work well its more the inbetween.

1 week almost down, 3 to go lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Single cream, splash of EVOO, mix in a scoop of your choice of flavoured whey, tastes like a nice angel delight.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pork scratchings


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Scrammbled egg whites with cheese, chicken and cheese, asda have a low fat mature there thats got 32g of protein per 100g with 15g of fat, im living on the stuff lol, doing carb backloading.

Also mixing my shakes with very little water and adding waldens farm carb free chocolate sauce for good measure and eating it lol.


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 30, 2012)

My favourite is fresh jam doughnuts packed full of yummy scrumptious clotted cream and chased down with lashings of ginger beer.

Wooohoooo!.. chocks away chaps, the Hun are coming!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Pepperami bars.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pork scratchings and peanut butter mixed with double cream used to be my late night snacks of choice, then a casein shake before bed.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Those small bags of olives, especially the ones with chilli.

Flaming godsend at times, tesco's also sell bacon jerky now that is nice if not pricey.

Beef jerky is usually no good, as it's riddled with sugar.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I've recently been using ice for low cal snacks.

2 scoop whey + tbsp coco + 20 ice cubes and a slash of water blended into slush puppy 

Or a 0 cal version - just use 20 ice cubes with some 0cal squash

Very low cals but keeps me sane as it takes a while to eat


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ooomoo said:


> Babybel sounds like a winner lol..
> 
> I cant stand quark or cottage cheese, i just want to vomit eating it
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried quark with either whey protein mixed in or some flavdrops (form MyProtein)? Its amazing, tastes completely different. A must try if you've never had it like this as its such a good snack to have, I could go on and on but will stop there for now.......


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Grenola oats with either quark or natural yoghurt. Splash of honey to sweteen if you must


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Jeebo said:


> Grenola oats with either quark or natural yoghurt. Splash of honey to sweteen if you must


Isn't the op asking for no carb snacks....?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Isn't the op asking for no carb snacks....?


Yep, but completely missing the point of a thread is hardly a new thing on these boards is it?


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Yeah sorry. Ma bad


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Peanut butter cookies? (yes, has peanut butter but a variation that helped me when sick of it)

Tbsp P Butter, 30g Vanilla/choc whey, egg white. Really rough ingredient but I experiment every time to see what I get.

Bung them in the oven until they rise a little and go hard, stick em in a box to eat over the next few days.

It's no delight but definitely kept me sane! Ooh, add cinnamon... why has this only just dawned on me now?!

What is your fat intake like on the cycle as I've always kept it on the lower end?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't read through but the top snack that is full of protein ans has 0 carbs has to be beef jerky. That shít is amazing


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

banana sandwich


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tins of tuna... (with or without mayo)

Cheese...

Cold meats...


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

TheBob said:


> More quark haters
> 
> I have only found one quark that is nice ... Kingdom quark it's made in Scotland & is sold in morrisons it's more like thick yoghurt than cheese


Quark FTW :thumb:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv got sugar free jelly only 1 gram of Carb its like having a sweet! Love it! Peparami matasan sausage, baby bells, washed down with coke zero


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Scottswald said:


> banana sandwich


Except for the fact that bananas and bread have carbs you're bang on


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

puurboi said:


> I haven't read through but the top snack that is full of protein ans has 0 carbs has to be beef jerky. That shít is amazing


Or biltong  not too bad price as well down my local SA supermarket....just remembered my niece flys back from SA tomorrow with some biltong for me..can't wait


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Krispy Kreme's


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Biltong FTW


----------

